# What happend to Asimadoline?



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

Any updates to asimadoline?It`s a kappa opiode-agonist from tioga and it`s addressed for IBS pain (visceral hypersensibility). Exactly what I have


----------



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

I tried to ask Tioga pharma with email, but the contact address does not work. Poor, is this company dead?


----------



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

any updates?


----------

